# Ring Flash for Macro Work



## Hector1970 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi All,
I was wondering if people had advice as to what Ring Flash I should by to help with Macro work.
I find it hard to find a comparative study of Ring Flashes .
I'm open to any brand.
Look forward to your knowledgeable input.
Kind Regards
Fergal


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 21, 2013)

What sort of subjects? A ring flash is generally best suited to documentary images (medical/dental, stamp collection, etc.), because they produce a 'flat' light. Even the better ones like the Canon MR-14EX, which have two tubes that can be set to different power, don't give much dimensionality. If you're shooting creatively, I'd consider other options. 

A better solution to consider is a regular Speedlite with a long flash bracket (I like the Manfrotto 233B for this), an off-camera cord, and a small softbox (Lumiquest, etc., ~8x8") positioned over the front of the lens. 

Another excellent option (budget permitting) is the MT-24EX Twin Lite. Ideally, rather than the little ring at the front of the lens, mount the heads on a separate brackets for complete flexibility in positioning. I use a pair of Wimberley F-2 macro brackets for that. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## digital paradise (Apr 21, 2013)

It all depends if you want ETTL or not. I have Sigma ring flash that is exactly the same as the MR-14EX and owned the MT-24-EX. I used the MT-24 with my MP-E65 which I sold both the lens and the flash.

The MR-14EX was really designed for medical applications like dentists taking shots of teeth but as neuronatomist mentioned because you can control or ratio each tube you can do nice work with it. It is less expensive than the MT-24 and easier to work with I found. 

There are also tons of DIY projects on the net. People use an on camera flash like the 580, make aluminium foil lined cardboard tube that extends and is angled to the subject just past the end of the lens. 

Here is one with my Sigma Ring flash


----------

